# what gear oil do i use?



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

i just recently blew my trans....i already picked up a 5 speed jdm trans and this weekend im gonna pick up an ACT clutch so my question is what gear oil should i use when putting in the trans? im working on a turbo set-up as well, i don't know if that would matter...from what i read in sentra.net, the best is motul & redline shockproof.....motul is too hard to get and redline i can get easily....so would there be any disadvantages if i run redline shockproof & is there any other trans fluid that you recomend?


how many bottles would i need to buy?


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Redline MT-90 is what you want to get if you are NA. Get four bottles.


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

Harris said:


> Redline MT-90 is what you want to get if you are NA. Get four bottles.



thanks for your help...since im building a turbo kit would it still be ok to use redline MT-90?


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Turbo guys usually go for the Redline Heavy Shockproof for added protection, which is what you should consider instead of the MT-90, being that you're going to go turbo.


----------



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

I use Redline. my buddy who has an Mitsubishi Evolution8 Uses the Redline MT-90... and of course that is turbo, i dunno if that helps any but he said that most of the ppl who own Evo's use Redline MT-90..if that helps then it helps. OH and post some pics when u get that turbo on there. cant wait to see it :thumbup:


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2002)

MT-90 might be ok for the EVO 8's but we need the extra protection of the Redline Heavy Shockproof for the SR20 Tranny due to the weak gears (specially 3rd)

Tevs


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

Another option is Motul Gear 300.

It's also a 75W90 fullsynthetic, and I personally think it shifts nicer than Redline MT-90 (i've used both).

But the Shockproof might be the way to go...having (soon) a turbo and all.......


----------

